# Any luck running a short bait?



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Short bait as in putting out one or several baits within a few days of starting hunting in good areas and hunting them immediately when they start getting hit.

I read about this in before in bear hunting mag but I think he was more of a western hunter. I'm wondering if I scouted my places throughout the year, drove up, worked my butt off putting in 3+ baits and hunting in the evenings it might be better than baiting only on weekends.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Bait where bear are instead of where you want them to be.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Well I figured on that


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Between work and weather my last day of bear hunting was 10/1. Last Sunday I got out for some bird hunting/deer scouting, and found plenty of fresh bear scat. Oh well, there's always next year. I hope.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Well heck if I was to wait until I got first season anyways I might as well take two weeks off and get started the week before.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

shaffe48b said:


> Well heck if I was to wait until I got first season anyways I might as well take two weeks off and get started the week before.


? I was hunting a third season tag.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

I need to do more research on which season i want. According to the richard Smith book (michigander) the conflict with hound hunters after the first few days is a myth but some people seem pretty convinced you'd better have the first season


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Conflicts with hound hunters is more about area than season. I've always been hunting in an area unattractive to hound hunters, and therefore have never had a problem with them. I've never tried for anything other than third season hunts, but as the drawing #s show many are devoted to first season or bust. Some of the thought might be, "I'm only going to put this effort in a few times, so I want the best chance of it paying off." Bear hunting for me is not as difficult as it is for many, so if I get a bear every few years on a third season tag it's still more fun than sitting out those in-between years by hunting first and second season tags. I get it that the math isn't the same for everyone.

I'd never thought about bear hunting until I saw some tracks at camp. I'd never even talked to a bear hunter before doing it the first time, so in my naivete went for an easier to get first season tag. I got lucky that first year, saw a few bears, and eventually got one. It was the latest one in the season I've ever gotten, about 10/17 IIRC. But then I was hooked, and always stuck with the third season tag. Sometimes not having advice leads to serendipitous results.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

I think as a diy hunter it often pays to take the less desirable area or season. You hear about people taking forever to draw a tag, only to get out there for the first time and have no clue what you are doing.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

shaffe48b said:


> I need to do more research on which season i want. According to the richard Smith book (michigander) the conflict with hound hunters after the first few days is a myth but some people seem pretty convinced you'd better have the first season


As others have said. Hunt where the hound hunters typically dont hunt. Bears are all over the place. Smaller tracts of land or parcels that are on paved roads hound hunters will often shy away from. They dont want their dogs crossing a well used road where cars travel at higher rates of speed. I knew a bear guide that had most of his stands right off of US 2. His clients had a 90% success rate.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

That's interesting thank you


DirtySteve said:


> As others have said. Hunt where the hound hunters typically dont hunt. Bears are all over the place. Smaller tracts of land or parcels that are on paved roads hound hunters will often shy away from. They dont want their dogs crossing a well used road where cars travel at higher rates of speed. I knew a bear guide that had most of his stands right off of US 2. His clients had a 90% success rate.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

shaffe48b said:


> Short bait as in putting out one or several baits within a few days of starting hunting in good areas and hunting them immediately when they start getting hit.
> 
> I read about this in before in bear hunting mag but I think he was more of a western hunter. I'm wondering if I scouted my places throughout the year, drove up, worked my butt off putting in 3+ baits and hunting in the evenings it might be better than baiting only on weekends.


I've baited a week and hunted a week a few times with success. Areas which have been baited and hunted for a fair number of years though. I would say the baits were really warmed up about the time my hunt was drawing to a close. So, if I had longer to hunt...

Good luck whatever you decide to do.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Nostromo said:


> I've baited a week and hunted a week a few times with success. Areas which have been baited and hunted for a fair number of years though. I
> say the baits were really warmed up about the time my hunt was drawing to a close. So, if I had longer to hunt...
> 
> Good luck whatever you decide to do.


Sounds like I should plan at least two weeks. Thanks.


----------



## gills (Jan 17, 2005)

I had a 2.5-3 hour one way drive to red oak area to bait. Only baited weekends when baiting season started. Set 3 different bait sites closed 1 down because of cubs opened another. All 4 were hit. This was my first time. Learned a lot from here and Richards book. Baiting on weekends only will work. I got my bear on the second day.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Congratulations on the bear. Especially since it was your first. I find it more fun than deer hunting. Tell us the story.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

gills said:


> I had a 2.5-3 hour one way drive to red oak area to bait. Only baited weekends when baiting season started. Set 3 different bait sites closed 1 down because of cubs opened another. All 4 were hit. This was my first time. Learned a lot from here and Richards book. Baiting on weekends only will work. I got my bear on the second day.



How many gallons of bait did you use? Was it cleaned out ever by the next weekend?


----------

